# Hand Dug Underground Shelter Project



## PatriotSurvival

I am Currently Hand digging and building a Large underground shelter out of recycled or re purposed materials I have lots of Photos and videos to share of my projects 
But Its not letting me post them :yuck:


----------



## PatriotSurvival

A Quick Video Intro to Me
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLMChTIooNg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLMChTIooNg[/ame]

.

Link to MY Underground Shelter Project Video 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsNjoxP9TSA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsNjoxP9TSA[/ame]





New Addition by PatriotSurvival, on Flickr


Bunker Footprint by PatriotSurvival, on Flickr

awesome Its letting me post images now


Untitled by PatriotSurvival, on Flickr


slowly getting deeper  by PatriotSurvival, on Flickr


 no more ramp  by PatriotSurvival, on Flickr


No More Dirt ramp  by PatriotSurvival, 
on Flickr



bunker roof design by PatriotSurvival, on Flickr


----------



## PatriotSurvival

I have many more photos and videos if you guys are interested let me know . 
This is a DIY Project , its not perfect , its mostly being made from re purposed materials or whatever I can scavenge for free to use


----------



## PatriotSurvival

P1120410 by PatriotSurvival, on Flickr


Untitled by PatriotSurvival, on Flickr


digging out the wheelbarrow Ramp area  by PatriotSurvival, on Flickr


----------



## Cabin Fever

So, tell us more of the plans. How deep are you digging this? What will it's final inside dimensions be? How are planning on supporting the weight on the roof? Where are you located?


----------



## simi-steading

I sure admire you. Just looking at that hole makes my back hurt... I'd be laid up a month after that much digging.. .

I'm curious about the rest of the story too.. .how deep? What kind of roof? Is this more for like tornado's or storage or what?


----------



## PatriotSurvival

Cabin Fever said:


> So, tell us more of the plans. How deep are you digging this? What will it's final inside dimensions be? How are planning on supporting the weight on the roof? Where are you located?


Im in SC 
This is a Simple DIY shelter I have gone over many ways to go about this But in the end it will all come down to what type of materials i can get either for free or for real cheap . 
If I can run across some power Poles I would use them for roof supports 
A Small NoN running School Bus is a Possibility If I can Convince the guy to let me have it for the right price 
I Have recently acquired 1000 Military Sand bags So that is something I am considering using
Concrete Blocks are a Possibility if I can find a Good deal on them off of Craigslist 

The Hole Itself measures 25 feet long by about 18 feet wide 
And the final size would vary depending on what I end up going with
Same with Depth At this Moment the Hole with Mounded sides is over 8 Feet deep


----------



## PatriotSurvival

simi-steading said:


> I sure admire you. Just looking at that hole makes my back hurt... I'd be laid up a month after that much digging.. .
> 
> I'm curious about the rest of the story too.. .how deep? What kind of roof? Is this more for like tornado's or storage or what?


This shelter will be for tornado's Storms , Mancave , emergency Hideout shelter, or DIY Hidden SAFEhouse Kinda Thing .

If I could come accross concrete block for a good enough deal I would love to have it as storage for our Food storage supply and canned goods


----------



## PatriotSurvival

This has also been Fun exercise and training project for me , I have dug and worked out at the site in Full Body armor , With Gas mask on in 108 degree weather just for the physical training and I have to admit It made a Good youtube video as well lol


----------



## PatriotSurvival

Another Video
Sorry I cant get it to embed into the forum 
[ame=http://youtu.be/tsNjoxP9TSA]Underground Survival Bunker Project : PART 8 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PatriotSurvival




----------



## Bret

When I'm in a hole, I try to stop digging.

Found any interesting artifacts?


----------



## PatriotSurvival

Bret said:


> When I'm in a hole, I try to stop digging.
> 
> Found any interesting artifacts?



lol Nope But 
I thought I broke through to China the other day But I was wrong It was only a worn out Us treasury bond j/k


----------



## PatriotSurvival

Bunker Footprint  by PatriotSurvival, on Flickr


a little more by PatriotSurvival, on Flickr


----------



## PatriotSurvival

pecking away at it  by PatriotSurvival, on Flickr


----------



## 45n5

wow too cool. love the updates. I've thought about doing something similar.

how much do telephone poles cost?

does it fill up like a fish bowl when it rains for awhile?



mark


----------



## PatriotSurvival

Here I can get telephone or power poles for $15 each but you have to have a way to haul them and I need them atleast 30 ft long so I will need a nice size trailer .
The hole drains pretty well.
If it rains heavily there will be anywhere from 1 ft to 6 inches in the bottom but it drains within a few days 



45n5 said:


> wow too cool. love the updates. I've thought about doing something similar.
> 
> how much do telephone poles cost?
> 
> does it fill up like a fish bowl when it rains for awhile?
> 
> 
> 
> mark


----------



## TnAndy

Drainage IS gonna be an issue.

You'll either need a drain pipe leading from the bottom to a lower point away from the pit, OR some kind of sump pump......or in that clay, you're building a swimming pool.


----------



## PatriotSurvival

TnAndy said:


> Drainage IS gonna be an issue.
> 
> You'll either need a drain pipe leading from the bottom to a lower point away from the pit, OR some kind of sump pump......or in that clay, you're building a swimming pool.



Sump pump , with a Backup sump for when it gets all closed up ,
For now with it open the water doesnt stay long which is a good sign


----------



## 45n5

i hand dug the foundation for my house (no where near what you are doing) and when it rained it would fill up fast, 

once i got it covered (with house and roof) and graded away though rain was no longer a problem











mark


----------



## PatriotSurvival

Looks like we have the same wheel barrow 



45n5 said:


> i hand dug the foundation for my house (no where near what you are doing) and when it rained it would fill up fast,
> 
> once i got it covered (with house and roof) and graded away though rain was no longer a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mark


----------



## PatriotSurvival

Went out to the site today and Cut some Timbers down to make room for ground area waterproofing to ensure as much of a dry thermal mass as possible around the shelter when that time comes . The timbers could be used as roof supports 
they would need to be debarked and dried before they can be used of course


----------



## francismilker

PatriotSurvival said:


> This has also been Fun exercise and training project for me , I have dug and worked out at the site in Full Body armor , With Gas mask on in 108 degree weather just for the physical training and I have to admit It made a Good youtube video as well lol


Just a thought here but you may have watched the movie Red Dawn one too many times!!!! lol.......

Honestly. Love your progress.


----------



## PatriotSurvival

francismilker said:


> Just a thought here but you may have watched the movie Red Dawn one too many times!!!! lol.......
> 
> Honestly. Love your progress.



LOL
Ive never been able to make it all the way through that movie 
I appreciate the support though

I think its pretty obvious if you look at my Youtube vids and forum posts that I am into emergency preparedness and Self reliance pretty heavily . with that said I Know the exercising / working or digging with a gas mask or body armor on may seem extreme or weird to most especially to those who have never done physical training in these ways in the Military , Its a darn good workout ,more efficient and gets more work done than going to the gym does .


----------



## PatriotSurvival

[YOUTUBE]XVqdj4LFwvY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PatriotSurvival

Still collecting and gathering Materials for this project , I havent been out to the site in the last several days I will probably go out there and check on it tomorrow


----------



## Monica33

Looking forward to watching your progress and how the plan develops. 
Wish I had your energy. Then again I am glad I don't! I wish my sons had your energy!


----------



## PatriotSurvival

Monica33 said:


> Looking forward to watching your progress and how the plan develops.
> Wish I had your energy. Then again I am glad I don't! I wish my sons had your energy!


Thanks for staying tuned Lol Thats funny


----------



## ozarksproperty

Looks interesting. Thanks for sharing. Another thought -if you do the concrete blocks I would suggest pouring some concrete mix into them since you will be pushing dirt against them. Just a thought. Good luck!


----------



## ThrottleJockey

ozarksproperty said:


> Looks interesting. Thanks for sharing. Another thought -if you do the concrete blocks I would suggest pouring some concrete mix into them since you will be pushing dirt against them. Just a thought. Good luck!


Yes, core fill them. It doesn't have to be concrete, aggregate will suffice. I recommend millings or RC(recycled concrete) as it is coarse and WAY cheaper than class 5 or pea gravel. Additionally, DON'T use pea gravel to core fill. Also when you backfill behind the block or whatever you use, backfill with RC or something that allows moisture to drain away from the wall. This is VERY important, do NOT skip this part or you will suffer catastrophic failure much sooner.

Another thought that just crossed my mind from my vast experience building retaining walls commercially and residentially, there is a product called "geo-grid" that can be used in the walls to help hold them in place and prevent back pressure from the earth from caving them in. Just google geogrid and you will get an idea what I'm talking about and perhaps even be able to find something else that will work in a similar manner.


----------



## PatriotSurvival

thanks for the support , comments , and suggestions I am Close to being able to do a video Update on this project


----------



## PatriotSurvival

I purchased 40 8 inch block today ran across a deal I couldnt refuse


----------



## PatriotSurvival

Video update I ran across this camper so I am going to incorporate it into the shelter project 

[YOUTUBE]P6Kj3oH4gro[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Marcintosh

is there a reason you dug a hole?
Why not just build at grade level and bury it, make it into a berm or some such?

Or am I being thick headed? I do that now and again . . .


----------



## theemon

ThrottleJockey said:


> Yes, core fill them. It doesn't have to be concrete, aggregate will suffice. I recommend millings or RC(recycled concrete) as it is coarse and WAY cheaper than class 5 or pea gravel. Additionally, DON'T use pea gravel to core fill. Also when you backfill behind the block or whatever you use, backfill with RC or something that allows moisture to drain away from the wall. This is VERY important, do NOT skip this part or you will suffer catastrophic failure much sooner.
> 
> Another thought that just crossed my mind from my vast experience building retaining walls commercially and residentially, there is a product called "geo-grid" that can be used in the walls to help hold them in place and prevent back pressure from the earth from caving them in. Just google geogrid and you will get an idea what I'm talking about and perhaps even be able to find something else that will work in a similar manner.



i would recomend listening to this, my current house basement was backfilled with chucks of cinderblocks n garbage and dirt and it broke my wall in


also, can you explain why you have telephone poles in the pic u drew? what are there purpose?


----------



## theemon

what are the purpose of the telephone poles in the pic u drew?


----------



## PatriotSurvival

Original design was going to use telephone poles for roof supports


----------



## PatriotSurvival

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQULaKGt7F0[/ame]


----------



## PatriotSurvival

I know I know It cant be done , It will be my grave , It will cost more this way than It would if I had just used concrete block to make a shelter , I have heard It all 
dont follow , Just watch the project


----------



## cindilu

Very very interesting idea. Loved the video and seeing it done in real life. Good job, now ya got me thinking about a project like that as well, thanks a lot, LOL.


----------



## ThrottleJockey

I like the idea of being below grade as it would allow one to walk right over you without ever knowing you are there. I see you're in SC so it shouldn't be an issue for you but for those in colder climates it really isn't as feasible since the heat you produce in the shelter will create a patch of clear ground when the rest is covered with snow...The CIA learned that the hard way!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

Following with interest.


----------



## PatriotSurvival

Still digging and working on the earthen Ramp so that i can get the Camper in place


----------



## PatriotSurvival

PatriotSurvival said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcFqcS1JOrI


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcFqcS1JOrI[/ame]


----------



## PatriotSurvival

ThrottleJockey said:


> I like the idea of being below grade as it would allow one to walk right over you without ever knowing you are there. I see you're in SC so it shouldn't be an issue for you but for those in colder climates it really isn't as feasible since the heat you produce in the shelter will create a patch of clear ground when the rest is covered with snow...The CIA learned that the hard way!


original plans I wanted the shelter to be completely below grade 
but as the project progressed I have realized that going that far down would be extremely dangerous because of collapse and also there would be a chance of hitting water,so there will be a hump after the project is finished 
But this isnt something that would be all that unusual to our area .
after its covered up I Plan on getting a nice briar patch growing and also transplant some other naturally growing plants that will help disguise the entrance and hump


----------



## Little_Bit_Red

ThrottleJockey said:


> I like the idea of being below grade as it would allow one to walk right over you without ever knowing you are there. I see you're in SC so it shouldn't be an issue for you but for those* in colder climates it really isn't as feasible since the heat you produce in the shelter will create a patch of clear ground when the rest is covered with snow*...The CIA learned that the hard way!


REALLY? Isn't there a way around this??????:ashamed::catfight:


----------



## Marcintosh

Little_Bit_Red said:


> REALLY? Isn't there a way around this??????:ashamed::catfight:


Well, yeah. Dig a deeper hole and #1 you don't have to worry so much about the heat and #2 Nothing shows on the surface.

I don't understand the issue. If you have a heavy snow then you're covered. If you have a light snow then some melts before others and you have a "quilt" of snow. If you've covered the space with an impermeable blanket of EPDM or some such, you should be all set.

These fine folks (http://home.howstuffworks.com/home-improvement/household-safety/tips/fallout-shelter3.htm) have a diagram that shows 3' of dirt. Heck*, the FROST line is 4' around these parts so I'd be thinking at the very least 5-6' if not more. By the time your heat travelled to the surface, it would be seriously dissipated because remember, heat goes where it isn't.
Hope that helps


----------



## PatriotSurvival




----------



## PatriotSurvival




----------



## PatriotSurvival




----------



## ThrottleJockey

Marcintosh said:


> Well, yeah. Dig a deeper hole and #1 you don't have to worry so much about the heat and #2 Nothing shows on the surface.
> 
> I don't understand the issue. If you have a heavy snow then you're covered. If you have a light snow then some melts before others and you have a "quilt" of snow. If you've covered the space with an impermeable blanket of EPDM or some such, you should be all set.
> 
> These fine folks (http://home.howstuffworks.com/home-improvement/household-safety/tips/fallout-shelter3.htm) have a diagram that shows 3' of dirt. Heck*, the FROST line is 4' around these parts so I'd be thinking at the very least 5-6' if not more. By the time your heat travelled to the surface, it would be seriously dissipated because remember, heat goes where it isn't.
> Hope that helps


WRONG. Heat rises and heat used to stay warm will too. The heat generated in the shelter will melt the snow directly above it period. This will leave a patch with no snow and soft ground the same rough size and shape as your shelter. The CIA ended up having to install cooling pipes in the ground above their secret bases to prevent this. "Operation gold" is a prime example of this being 12' beneath the surface...There are other examples as well. Google is your friend.


----------



## Cyngbaeld

How do you plan to keep the camper from collapsing under the weight?


----------



## LoonyK

Digging in dirt is fun, beats going to the gym


----------



## HuskyBoris

Cyngbaeld said:


> How do you plan to keep the camper from collapsing under the weight?


I was goiing to do something like this a few years ago,I was going to cut logs and stand them up around the structure and then miter logs onto them acros the roof and some the other way,then cover with tin, the pilings on the outside would take most of the weight leaing the structure covered but not collapsing,I never did do it though it was just an idea for a root cellar.


----------



## AVanarts

ThrottleJockey said:


> WRONG. Heat rises and heat used to stay warm will too. The heat generated in the shelter will melt the snow directly above it period. This will leave a patch with no snow and soft ground the same rough size and shape as your shelter. The CIA ended up having to install cooling pipes in the ground above their secret bases to prevent this. "Operation gold" is a prime example of this being 12' beneath the surface...There are other examples as well. Google is your friend.


 
http://www.norishouse.com/PAHS/UmbrellaHouse.html


----------



## Marcintosh

Cyngbaeld said:


> How do you plan to keep the camper from collapsing under the weight?


I only now saw the images of the work you're doing.
Please stop construction. Before you go any further please consult with a structural engineer about the weight of dirt on top of your camper.
Most engineers will not charge you for a short consult over the phone regarding this sort of thing. 
If you don't have any further structural supports to carry the wet dirt load then you'll be in serious peril from structure collapse.
If you think I'm lying then just pry some of the paneling away from the support and have a look. In campers of this vintage the supports are usually cheap pine or tulip wood or some such thing, but certainly NOT oak and not of weight bearing size. You might be lucky and have thin steel or if you're really lucky they might be aluminum.
In prior posts you were worried about "the heat melting snow on the top" or some such thing. You have bigger issues here. If you put a covering of dirt on top of that camper (which wasn't meant to carry anything on the roof) and someone walks across it you won't have to worry about anything but the dirt "springing" under foot. IOW's it will be completely obvious there's a structure buried under foot.

If nothing else I've written makes you stop and think please, read this last piece-

I think your intent is to protect your family from harm.
This system of using a camper won't do that.
In fact you could easily kill them.
Your family is looking to you to be their smart and strong protector, to keep them safe no matter what. In putting your family in this structure you are putting them directly in harms way, perhaps fatally. Please, consider making the call to an engineer to get their say-so on this.

I can't express how strongly I feel about this. If I knew your phone number I'd call and try to talk you into speaking with the experts. Hell, if I had a job that paid better I'd PAY for the engineer to advise you on site.
It doesn't matter if it's a ton of rock or a ton of feathers, it's still a ton of weight. 
Please, stop.


----------



## PatriotSurvival

I have never been worried about snow melting and have never made any comments 
on the subject , that was someone else 
Its obvious you have only seen Images of my work with this project 
But 


Again i will say as I have said many times on forums, videos, Comments under images that I am No Idiot I understand the basic laws of physics 
I am in no way planning on Just putting this camper in a hole and then going to just backfill, that would be Idiotic This camper is 20+ years OLD 
The camper will be structurally sound, supported in multiple ways before "covering up" is even thought of .
There will be Little to NO weight on the actual roof or walls of this camper when all is said and done 

I will not debate on whether this project is dangerous 
It is Very dangerous , working down in the hole , there has always been the Remote chance or potential danger of a clay earth wall collapse from the time I started hand digging
this massive hole . I would never recommend someone try this , I have stated many times Do Not try this at home , Do not use my project as a blueprint.
Furthermore It is even more dangerous to work down in the hole since the camper has been put in place .




I understand you are just trying to help but you have gone about it all wrong 
You make too many assumptions and insult my intelligence, integrity and devotion to keeping my family out of harms way 


You assume I have absolutely no knowledge of the basics of building ,supporting, and even the basic laws of physics 

Wrong I grew up a jack of all trades carpenters son , I have helped Build many homes from the ground up Cabins , Homes, Root cellars,partially Underground earthbag structures,Tiny Houses,Barns ,Sheds,hand dug 10,000 + gallon fish Ponds
Even Built My own 1,200 sq foot rustic cabin at the age of 21 with my wife at my side 

You assume I have not talked to a structural engineer
I have through email and by phone Actually I have talked to several Including Experts that build hardened structures , storm shelters, below grade structures for a living 
a few of them wanted a Fee for "consultation with me " on my project 
all that I talked to agreed that It can be done and be structurally sound 
But they differ on opinions on how to go about it and whether it would be cost effective to use a camper instead of just blocking up a shelter or pouring a concrete shelter .
The cost effectiveness can be argued and has been argued over and over online and offline on a very similar subject with Burying shipping containers .
The truth is I am not the first person to undertake this adventure

I have personally been in a "Underground camper shelter" Smaller than Mine that was over 8 years old and still solid and dry ,it was completely encased in concrete 
and I have talked with several people that either currently still have similar shelters or have had them in the past 
I have talked with and learned from people that have tried to take shortcuts on these types of shelters only to have catastrophic failures 

You assume I haven't looked into the interior Walls 
to see the type of framing that the camper has and the shape it is in 

I have its Pine 





You assume there will be tons of weight on top of the camper 
I never said there would be Tons of weight resting directly on top of the camper roof 
There are many different ways to go about this project that would ensure that there is no direct or very little vertical pressure to the camper roof or structure 

It just takes a little ingenuity and some luck in finding some decent re purposed or cheap materials 

Now with all This said I am sure its very possible you wont of changed your mind on whether you think it is possible to accomplish this project safely without a OSHA Advisor standing by and a structural engineer calling all the shots turning this into a multi million dollar Project . But Frankly I doesn't matter what you think 
Or whether you think I should stop my project right now .

The truth Is It is possible to turn a Camper Into a Viable , safe , underground shelter , It has been done before 
To say that It is impossible or cant safely be done is Ridiculous 



Since assumptions are being made so freely I will try my hand

You have made the assumption that a dumb Country boy is gonna just Dig a big Hole ,back a Camper into it and back fill , Cover it with 1 foot of Dirt , then "its time to Move tha Wife and chillins In Maww theres a Storm a commin! "

And your Wrong 


I apologize If this reply seems mean to anyone But when someone makes sooo many assumptions and talks sillyness of how Im placing My loved ones in harms way it gets to me . Especially when The person making the assumptions has no clue how I will go about finishing the project 


Again I Am sorry If I hurt any feelings here or broke any forum rules 
But I couldn't let this go without speaking my mind 

Straw that broke The camels back

I probably wont waste my time anymore updating the forums on this project 












Marcintosh said:


> I only now saw the images of the work you're doing.
> Please stop construction. Before you go any further please consult with a structural engineer about the weight of dirt on top of your camper.
> Most engineers will not charge you for a short consult over the phone regarding this sort of thing.
> If you don't have any further structural supports to carry the wet dirt load then you'll be in serious peril from structure collapse.
> If you think I'm lying then just pry some of the paneling away from the support and have a look. In campers of this vintage the supports are usually cheap pine or tulip wood or some such thing, but certainly NOT oak and not of weight bearing size. You might be lucky and have thin steel or if you're really lucky they might be aluminum.
> In prior posts you were worried about "the heat melting snow on the top" or some such thing. You have bigger issues here. If you put a covering of dirt on top of that camper (which wasn't meant to carry anything on the roof) and someone walks across it you won't have to worry about anything but the dirt "springing" under foot. IOW's it will be completely obvious there's a structure buried under foot.
> 
> If nothing else I've written makes you stop and think please, read this last piece-
> 
> I think your intent is to protect your family from harm.
> This system of using a camper won't do that.
> In fact you could easily kill them.
> Your family is looking to you to be their smart and strong protector, to keep them safe no matter what. In putting your family in this structure you are putting them directly in harms way, perhaps fatally. Please, consider making the call to an engineer to get their say-so on this.
> 
> I can't express how strongly I feel about this. If I knew your phone number I'd call and try to talk you into speaking with the experts. Hell, if I had a job that paid better I'd PAY for the engineer to advise you on site.
> It doesn't matter if it's a ton of rock or a ton of feathers, it's still a ton of weight.
> Please, stop.


----------



## motdaugrnds

OMG Please do continue letting us see what you're doing. I urge you not to let another's comments cheat us out of such a creative experience.

I like to believe the best in others..at least until I'm proven wrong; and I do not believe Marcintosh was attempting to insult you. He/she stated in the beginning that he "...only now saw the images of what you're doing..." and, yes, he made assumptions most people would make who did not take time to ask questions first.; however, I do not believe it was meant to be malicious.

I am quite curious as to how you plan to protect the walls and ceiling of that camper. Please reconsider and continue sharing your project's process with us.


----------



## Tobit

Patriot, it is unfortunate for us that you chose to no longer continue discussing this project. I simply cannot believe how much digging you've done by hand. You've given me hope and encouragement for when it comes time to hand dig the rubble trench foundation I have planned. I'll continue to follow your other projects. Thanks.


----------



## tarbe

I agree with the two above posts. Please continue to update us.

We are all here to learn. Sometimes we speak before we ought to.


Tim


----------



## flowergurl

Just a thought, you could go to you tube and search for his name and see his updates that way.


----------

